# Best Disney-Pixar Movies



## Mojim (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember,this is a multiple choice.You can vote/choose more than one. 

If you guys post please don't forget to vote,ok.

My favourites:
Toy Story 2
Finding Nemo
The Incredibles


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm...Well, when Disney and Pixar were still actually teamed up, I'd say Toy Story and Toy Story 2 are my favorites.  Finding Nemo is pretty awesome too, but I was still a kid for the Toy Story movies, and I think when the first one came out I still kind of believed my older sister about how my toys came to life when I was asleep (explaining why my stuffed animals fell out of my bed).

But The Incredibles is absolutely amazing.  It's one of the most gorgeous animated features I've ever seen.  Ever.  Computer animated, 2-d, or stop motion.  The only one that comes to mind that is prettier is Corpse Bride.

*edit* D'oh.  I forgot about Monsters Inc.  I love that one too...Arg.  I haven't seen Cars yet, so I can't pass judgement on it.  I'll admit that I thought it was stupid looking at first, but the concept kind of grew on me, and I'm really curious to see it.  Plus I love Bonnie Hunt.

It's actually easier to pick my least favorite Disney-Pixar film: A Bug's Life.  After Toy Story it was kind of a disappointment.  I mean, it's a cute story and everything, but it doesn't help that Antz came out around the same time.  With anatomically correct ants.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 21, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> But The Incredibles is absolutely amazing. It's one of the most gorgeous animated features I've ever seen. Ever.


Totally 100% agreed.It's one of the best CGI ever!!!.The hair movement especially when in the water....It looks so real.


----------



## Keme (Jun 21, 2006)

These are my favorite movies:

Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Monsters Inc.
The Incredibles


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of any of them. But either Toy Story or The Incredibles.


----------



## XTemariX (Jun 21, 2006)

My favorites are: Finding Nemo,The Incredibles and Cars.=)


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Cars seemed pretty good out of those other catagories


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 21, 2006)

It's real hard to choose- Pixar makes real good stuff! But an all-time fave would be Toy Story, as a classic. But in the ways of innovation, I went ga-ga for Incredibles. The hair was very nice- I heard they went through a lot of hair-tearing frustration to get it all right for Violet(beautiful hair!). Of, course, that's not the only reason. Monsters, Inc.? The funniest I've ever seen! The humor of it, as well as style, made just the right balance of the dreaded all-ager film. Billy Crystal and John Goodman were perfectly cast! Finding Nemo was gorgeous- never seen a fish animated so seamlessly in my life!


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 21, 2006)

Because it was a first, im gonna vote Toy Story it has great characters and was so fresh and new with loads of heart.
I also caste a vote for the incredibles for humour.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 21, 2006)

Original Toy Story of course. 

I don't really enjoy any new ones... must be my advanced age


----------



## Death (Jun 21, 2006)

The Incredibles- Superheros that were fun to watch.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 21, 2006)

I like them all... except Cars because I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2006)

Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Monsters Inc.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 21, 2006)

Cars
The Incredibles
Toy Story


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

ctizz36 said:
			
		

> I like them all... except Cars because I haven't seen it yet


Me either....Haven't had a chance to watch it...because of my stupid works.I heard that this movie is awesome.The graphics,storyline and many many more just great


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 22, 2006)

_Finding Nemo_ steals first for me. Ellen Degeneres as Dori = absolute hilarity. Of course, _The Incredibles_ comes in second, and then _Monsters, Inc._


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> _Finding Nemo_ steals first for me. Ellen Degeneres as Dori = absolute hilarity. Of course, _The Incredibles_ comes in second, and then _Monsters, Inc._


Yeah Ellen doing a great job voicing Dori.She's pretty hilarious i say .I like when she doing the whale language voice..

As for the character Dori,she's just cracked me up whenever i watched the movie .Good theme (father and son,family,friendship) for Finding Nemo


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

toy story all the way man, you cant get any better than an original


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 22, 2006)

I chose Toy Story, Finding Nemo and Monsters Inc.

I can't choose *Cars* cos I haven't seen it, although it looks brilliant!


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

finding nemo, increadibles, and monsters inc


----------



## Brandon_Walsh (Jun 25, 2006)

Toy Story 1 FTW!!!


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 25, 2006)

The Incredibles and Toy Story remain Pixar's best, followed by Monsters Inc. Finding Nemo is mediocre and HIGHLY overrated, and I just plain dislike A Bug's Life and Toy Story 2. I have no interest in seeing Cars. But that's just me. ^^


----------



## Sprint (Jun 25, 2006)

A bug's life! Gotta love the NGs at the end.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 25, 2006)

Got to go with _The Incredibles_, and it's not just my love of superheroes talking. It was fun, but with a really engaging and mature plot (in its own way, I mean how many deaths were actually implied in that film? Quite a bit if you pay attention) which is something I feel that other films, like Finding Nemo, lacked. Don't get me wrong, I liked Nemo, just not nearly as much...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 25, 2006)

I would pick Toy Story, but Incredibles Rocked so hard.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 7, 2006)

ジェイコブ said:
			
		

> Finding Nemo is mediocre and HIGHLY overrated


I don't think Finding Nemo is overrated.Kids really like the movie so much


----------



## Shelby (Jul 7, 2006)

My favorites are:
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Finding Nemo
Cars


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Toy Story 1. Cant beat the Originals. But there have been some great new ones. Monsters INC, Incredibles etc. etc. lol


----------



## C?k (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm torn between Toy story, Finding Nemo and Robots (which alot of people didn't really like, but I found it hilarious )

Story line, Toy story wins it's easy to watch over again whereas Finding Nemo is a bit dull after 2-3 sittings. Robots I only saw once, and didn't care to buy it on DVD lol

Never seen the Incredibles, alot of people said it was crap O_o And I have yet to see cars


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 7, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> I'm torn between Toy story, Finding Nemo and Robots (which alot of people didn't really like, but I found it hilarious )
> 
> Story line, Toy story wins it's easy to watch over again whereas Finding Nemo is a bit dull after 2-3 sittings. Robots I only saw once, and didn't care to buy it on DVD lol
> 
> Never seen the Incredibles, alot of people said it was crap O_o And I have yet to see cars



I like Robots, but that wasn't a Pixar-Disney film. 

You need to see The Incredibles.  It's a fantastic movie.  The animation is brilliant, and while a lot of serious Marvel comic geeks find it irritating because it's an obvious parody of Fantastic 4, it's still an excellent movie in its own respect.  It really shows how far computer animation has come in ten years.  Also, I think it has one of the best high speed chase scenes in movie history.  Period.

(Can you tell I love it? XD )


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 7, 2006)

The Incredibles has really been the only Pixar movie that I've really liked.


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

Finding Nemo and Increadibles with  a close second.


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 7, 2006)

Toy story 1 and 2, a bugs life and the incredibles.


----------



## ROFLrae (Jul 8, 2006)

finding nemo is my friend aj's all-time favorite movie ever. i love it too...the story is amazing, the characters are great, the animation was amazing, and it made me laugh. 

same with the incredibles, too. and i just loved monsters inc. i thought boo was adorable


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw Monsters Inc. on Disney Channel last night and it made me cry......Again...

It's such an adorable movie!!


----------



## Mojim (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Sakura-chan,which one is your favourite character in Monsters Inc'? I'm just curoius 

I like Boo and Sully.They're just too adorable


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 8, 2006)

The order for me; Toy Story, Toy Story 2, Monsters Inc.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 8, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Hey Sakura-chan,which one is your favourite character in Monsters Inc'? I'm just curoius
> 
> I like Boo and Sully.They're just too adorable



Yes.  Boo and Sully are my favorite characters too.  Though Mike should be credited too.  He's hilarious.  I think mostly it's John Goodman's voice.  He was a perfect choice for that role. 

"I'm on the cover of a MAGAZINE!!"
*...is covered by the barcode...*


----------



## C?k (Jul 9, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> I like Robots, but that wasn't a Pixar-Disney film.
> 
> You need to see The Incredibles. It's a fantastic movie. The animation is brilliant, and while a lot of serious Marvel comic geeks find it irritating because it's an obvious parody of Fantastic 4, it's still an excellent movie in its own respect. It really shows how far computer animation has come in ten years. Also, I think it has one of the best high speed chase scenes in movie history. Period.
> 
> (Can you tell I love it? XD )


 
Oops, I assumed it was given it was the same kinda animation :sweat lol

It seems like you hate it! ;O I'll DL it then, Limewire has not failed me _yet_


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 9, 2006)

Erm i've only seen 3 of them The Incredibles was the best action wise.


----------



## IIIPBZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Cars, of course. (gotta luv the blimp)


----------



## C?k (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't think cars is ever out in the UK yet =/


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

I liked The Incredibles the best. ^^ I loved the animation and the storyline. For some reason, Finding Nemo didn't appeal to me.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 19, 2006)

I love all of these movies, but I'd have to say that my 3 favorites are:
Toy Story 2
Finding Nemo
and The Incredibles.


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 20, 2006)

Toy Story 2.  :'D I dunno why, but I liked that more than the first one.
Monsters Inc. was really funny, and when it's on Disney Channel I still watch it.  xD
I haven't seen Cars yet.  D:


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2006)

the incredibles, i have watched it like million times still wanna watch again.


----------

